# ظل الاول يشفي المرضي ومناديل وعصائب الاخر تخرج الشياطين وتشفي الامراض



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2010)

*ظل الاول يشفي المرضي ومناديل وعصائب الاخر تخرج الشياطين وتشفي الامراض
بقلم الضعيفة راجعة ليسوع
تعالو بينا نتامل يا اصحابي في حياة واعمال  وجهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس 
هتقولوا اشمعني الرسولين دول بالاخص 
السبعين رسول قديسين طبعاً واعمالهم عظيمة ولكن الحقيقة دول اعظم جهادا ومحبة لرب المجد يسوع
حياتهم زاخرة ومليئة بكل ما هو نفيس ويستحق بالاشادة والتقدير والتامل فيها 
معلمنا بولس ومعلمنا بطرس كمان فية حجات كثيرة مشتركة بينهم ​**تعالو نشوف بداية بولس​**كان شاول الطرسوسي اكثر واحد مضطهد للمسيحية والمسيحين وكان فظيع في تعزيبة ليهم ومجاهد في ابادتهم 
لغاية ما نظر الية الرب وتعامل معة 
شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس 
عارفين اية هي عظمة معلمنا بولس 
انة فتح قلبة لربنا 
وصارت اول صلاة منة لربنا لما قالة :
ماذا تريدني ان افعل يا سيد 
كتير انا وانتم ربنا بيكلمنا وبيرسل لنا كلامة في الكتاب المقدس او علي لسان كاهن او في اي شيء ولكن مين مننا يسمع لكلمة ربنا ويقولة ماذا تريدني ان افعل يا سيد ويغير حجات في حياتة تغير كلي وشامل زي معلمنا بولس​**نعمة ربنا تعطي شجاعة وقوة وغلبة​**دي من النقاط اللي مشتركين فيها الرسولين بطرس وبولس 
بطرس اللي انكر ربنا يسوع لما الجارية قالتلة انت لغتك مثلهم وانت واحد منهم وهو انكر انة حتي يعرف الرب ثلاث مرات عند صياح الديك  اتغير جدا بنعمة ربنا 
لف بلاد يكرز باسم الرب ومشي اميال وتعب كثيرا جدا للتبشير وصارت عظة واحدة منة تخلي الوف يامنوا برب المجد 
ووقف قدام الامبراطور نيرون يشهد باسم الرب ويقول ويخبر عن المسيح ويشهدلة 
من اوجة الشبة او الحجات المشتركين فيها بطرس وبولس انهم اتحاكموا من نفس الحاكم وهو نيرون 
بطرس رفض انة يتصلب مثل سيدة ومخلصة وقال انا مستحقش اني اكون مثل سيدي يسوع ولكن اصلبني منكس الراس 
مع العلم صلب الانسان منكس الراس دي بيولوجياً دي من اصعب الميتات الماً وتعزيباً 
ولكن طبعاً مفيش الام اقوي واصعب من اللي زاقها مخلصنا لاجلنا 
القوة والشجاعة والتحمل والجهاد دة جة من النعمة والحب لربنا 
دنا وانت عزيزي القاريء من اقل شوية تعب واقل مشكلة تقابلنا مبنتحملش ولا بنصبر 
معلمنا بولس فضل يلف بلاد ويجول اسفار وترحال في التبشير لكل الامم وهو في جسمة ثلاث امراض متعبة جدا 
اباء الكنيسة اللي اتاملوا واتعمقوا بحياته قالوا ان كان في جسدة دمامل واورام ملازماة وايضا عين من عيونة كانت مريضة وضعيفة وايضاً كان عندة مرض الملاريا اللي كان احياناً ينتفض منة
القوة دي نعمة من ربنا والصبر في التبشير مع الامراض دي محبة عظيمة لربنا 
بولس لما كان في سجنة هو وسيلا كان بيفضل يصلي طول الليل والنهار وهو مكبل بالقيود الحديدية ومش في سجن عادي دا كان في سجن مطبق يعني مكان داخل السجن بعيد جدا ليس فية ضوء ولا هواء 
تخيلو كمل التعب والاعياء والحالة النفسية اللي كان بيبقي فية ومع كدة كان بيفضل فرحان بربنا ويصلي ويزكر اسم اللة 
ولما اتحل الحديد بصلوات بولس وسيلا وخرجو  حصل ان  السجان امن وطلب يبقي مسيحي واخدهم لبيتة وغسل لهم الجروح 
من فين جالك الحنان والحب دة يا سجان 
نعمة اللة تحول الجافي حلاوة 
اللة علي عظمة الرسل 
ظل بطرس كان بيشفي المرضي 
والمناديل والعصائب اي قطع القماش اللي علي جروح بولس كانت تشفي الامراض وتخرج شياطين 
دا غير انهم قوموا طبيثة وغيرها من الموت طبعا مش يقوتهم ولكن بالنعمة المعطاة لهم من روح الرب 
علي قدر ما كان بولس اكبر مضطهد للمسيحين علي قدر ما اصبح اكبر مبشر وكارز بالمسيح واكمل جهادة العظيم واستشهد للرب بحد السيف ​**ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب 
الكلام عن الرسولين بولس وبطرس يحتاج كتب ومجلدات 
مش هطول عليكم احسن تزهقوا ومتقروش الموضوع
ازكروني بصلواتكم 

اختكم راجعة ليسوع ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*



علي قدر ما كان بولس اكبر مضطهد للمسيحين علي قدر ما اصبح اكبر مبشر وكارز بالمسيح واكمل جهادة العظيم واستشهد للرب بحد السيف

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كتير مننا شاول و اتحول لبولس *



*


			ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين باسم يسوع

شكرا يا قمر علي الموضوع الحلو زيك

وحشتينا ووحشتنا كتاباتك ياقمر

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## أَمَة (12 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك أختي الحبيبة *راجعة ليسوع*
على هذا التأمل الجميل في حياة الرسولين بطرس وبولس
في مناسبة عيد الرسل

هما هامة
 بفضل 
نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح 
و 
قبولهما وتجاوبهما مع النعمة

درس لنا لنؤمن أن كل شيء ممكن بالمسيح
وان قوته تعمل في ضعفنا

الرب يبارك حياتك وعائلتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كتير مننا شاول و اتحول لبولس *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا تروث يا حبيبتي 
انتي نورتيني بجد 
الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

اللة يا راجعة تامل جميل 

فعلا قوة جميلة وكان ظل الاول يشفي المرضي ومناديل وعصائب الاخر تخرج الشياطين وتشفي الامراض

الروح لما يعمل بقوة فى حياة الانسان 
يحولة من مضطهدا ومفتريا الىكارز قوي ويخرج من كل جافى فية حلاوة 

حتى  ان مناديلة وعصائبة  تخرج الشياطين وتشفي الامراض

ويحول اندفاع بطرس وتهورة الى حماس وغيرة بالخدمة 
ربنا يعطينا قوة الرسل الاطهار وخدمتهم الجميلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

> *ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب
> الكلام عن الرسولين بولس وبطرس يحتاج كتب ومجلدات
> مش هطول عليكم احسن تزهقوا ومتقروش الموضوع
> ازكروني بصلواتكم ​*​



*امين يا رب اجعلنا مبشرين لاسمك القدوس باعمالنا ليتمجد اسمك  كل حين 
ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> تسلم ايدك أختي الحبيبة *راجعة ليسوع*
> على هذا التأمل الجميل في حياة الرسولين بطرس وبولس
> في مناسبة عيد الرسل
> 
> ...



*اختي الحبيبة امة 
فرحت جدا بمشاركتك الغالية جدا علي قلبي 

دام لي محبتك 
ازكريني في صلاتك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يوليو 2010)

احب يسوع المسيح من كل قلبى


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع
على هذا التأمل الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك  وخدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يوليو 2010)

> *وصارت اول صلاة منة لربنا لما قالة :
> ماذا تريدني ان افعل يا سيد
> 
> **ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة  اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان  نلاقي الرب
> ...




*موضوع رائع فعلا يا راجعه *
*واحشتنا مواضيعك الجميله *
*اجعلنا يا يسوع نكرز بتعاليمك وتظهر علينا في تصرفاتنا واعمالنا *
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يوليو 2010)

*تأمل رائع أختي الكريمة 
بالفعل قوة الروح القدس تعمل وبقوة فتحول شاول الطرسوسي مضظهد كنيسة الله إلي أعظم الرسل

ننتظر يارب قوة عمل روحك القدوس مع الجميع
ليتمجد اسمك يا قدوس

أشكرك أ/ راجعة 
على هذا التأمل الجميل

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 يوليو 2010)

_ أختي راجعة ليسوع 
كلمات تأملك جميلة جداً ومبسطة وواضحة المعاني لكل من يقرأها ولكن ما شد إنتباهي ( _*ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب )





*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

تأمل رائع جداااا يا راجعة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يوليو 2010)

*اسماشيل 
فرحت جدا بمشاركتك عزيزتي 

نورتي التوبيك بكلامك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب اجعلنا مبشرين لاسمك القدوس باعمالنا ليتمجد اسمك  كل حين
> ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى ​*



*حبيبتي دونا 

مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة 

سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> احب يسوع المسيح من كل قلبى



*اهلا بيك يا سعيد
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع
> على هذا التأمل الجميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك  وخدمتك​



*مرسي خالص يا جوفاني 
نورتي التوبيك يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا يا راجعه *
> *واحشتنا مواضيعك الجميله *
> *اجعلنا يا يسوع نكرز بتعاليمك وتظهر علينا في تصرفاتنا واعمالنا *
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*
> ​



*مرسي خالص يا ميرو 
انا اخدت بركة من مرورك بالموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رئع راجعه ليسوع 
بركة القديسين بطرس وبولس 
تكون معاكي


----------



## lovely dove (21 يوليو 2010)

تأمل جميل قوي ياحبيبتي 
ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا نكرز باسمه القدوس علي الاقل باعمالنا 
بركه القديسيين بطرس وبولس تكون معاكي

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> تأمل جميل قوي ياحبيبتي
> ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا نكرز باسمه القدوس علي الاقل باعمالنا
> بركه القديسيين بطرس وبولس تكون معاكي
> 
> ​



*مرسي خالص يا الحمامة المحبة 

انا اخدت بركة بمشاركتك بالموضوع 

الرب يسيج علي حياتك بيمينة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

مرسي خالص جيوفاني 
انتي نورتي الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 فبراير 2011)

أختي الوقورة راجعة 
راجعة حميدة لتأملاتك الرائعة التي إفتقدناها طويلاً ... الرب يسوع المسيح يثقل موهبتك الجميلة ويزيد من إيمانك ... ,اعجبتني الدعوة الآخيرة 
*ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب *


----------



## عماد+سامى (14 فبراير 2011)

قال بولس (فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح ) (2كو 12 : 9)
كما قال بطرس (سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة المحبة سلام لكم جميعكم الذين في المسيح يسوع امين) (1بط 5 : 14)


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2011)

ابداع ْX  ابداع
تسلم ايديكي راجعه ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
وتدوم لنا كتباتك الرائعه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2011)

عادل نسيم قال:


> أختي الوقورة راجعة
> راجعة حميدة لتأملاتك الرائعة التي إفتقدناها طويلاً ... الرب يسوع المسيح يثقل موهبتك الجميلة ويزيد من إيمانك ... ,اعجبتني الدعوة الآخيرة
> *ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم النعمة اللي بيها نتحمل اتعاب زمانا وايام غربتنا ونجاهد ونكمل سعينا الي ان نلاقي الرب *



مرسي خالص استاذ عادل 
يشرفني ويبارك موضوعي مرور حضرتك فية 
سلام المسيح بقلبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 فبراير 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> قال بولس (فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح ) (2كو 12 : 9)
> كما قال بطرس (سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة المحبة سلام لكم جميعكم الذين في المسيح يسوع امين) (1بط 5 : 14)



مرسي علي المشاركة المباركة 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

